# Golden Perch - Tips for a saltwater yakker



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

I'm going to Dunn's Swamp, a freshwater dam where there is supposedly Golden Perch. 
Being a saltwater fisherman I'd be appreciative of any tips regarding lures, tackle, tactics and best times.
I note that spinnerbaits are mentioned in the forum. Would HB's such as SX40's be effective? Any suggestions for SP's?


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

The obvious tip for a saltwater angler to catch Goldern Perch is (wait for it), fish in freshwater 8)

Sorry coudn't resist. Unfortunately I can't offer any real assistance, never even tried to catch one.


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

like all fish dusk and dawn are good but yellas can be caught all day , smaller stump jumpers work well, try purple/ pink.Try around structure dead trees etc and overhanging branches .If going the bait option shrimp and yabbies usually go well.


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

Dunn's swamp is a rather small waterway, i have caught goldens there but quite a few years ago.
Deception shrimp is one of the best lures for these fish if you can get them, they were actually designed for catching golden perch in windemere dam just up the road  
troll along the edge of the weed beds and you should do ok
regards
greg


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. I checked out the lures on the web, looks like they are deep divers. I particularly like the purple stumpjumper called Alvin. 8) 
Greg, I found an article on Windamere and goldens http://www.sportsfish.com.au/stories/windamere/default.asp#top. 
I've got 5 days at Dunn's so hopefully I can crack the code.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Great advice so far,

Any fat crank bait with a tight wobble should get you in thick, Deception Shrimp's are the gun lure down that way but Halco Scorpions, Stumpjumpers, Orgee Plows or even the faithfull Killerlure Pakrats will get you involved ( Hopefully ). 
So many lures I could reccomend but in saying that I would try purple or black ( Dark ) patterns or bright green hues first off, moving to more subdued colourings like yellow and orange as the day wears on. Spinnerbaits are obviously used well around those parts, my only assistance would be suggesting you purchase a Bassman 4 x 4 with a purple and black skirt.

Look forward to the trip report!


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

To add a few more options.

RMG Poltergeists are my favourite hardbodies with goldens. Have a look at some Lipless Crank Baits, if they haven't seen a lot of them they are bees knees.


----------



## oxy (Apr 10, 2008)

Well i know jackshizen about Kayaks (yet ;-) ) but yellas are a topic i can add some on.

LCB's - Jackalls, R2S Phantoms (Tungsten Vibe), Diawa plenty of others but these are the 3 i use.

I like the Diawa as it is a silent lure and if fish are picky or a bit skitish less noise the better. You can get the Jackalls in Mask, they are a silent as well.

I have caught 150 odd yellas this summer 99% on LCB's.

Colous, any will do, i like Purple/black, diawa in the redfin looking patttern is a good-un, t-vibe again Purple/black or the red black stripes (probably the first lure of an type i would pull out if there were yellas around)

Oxy


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

avayak,

berkley frenzy crankbaits have been gold for me on the yellas and cheap as too, any colours work good. let that baby sink and just slow roll it till you can feel the right "wobble" going on. pauses are good. get your ladies nailpolish and paint em black or add some tiger stripes to get a contrast going (yellas seem to love black contrasted with another colour for some reason)

re: tactics, look for anything thats a little bit different, rocky shoreline structure is prime. as are edges of weedbeds, fallen timber etc. Also, dam walls (if you can fish there) always seem to hold fish. If you find some good structure work it over from all angles.

good luck mate, i love catching yellas but they frustrate the crap out of me at the same time..


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

avayak said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I checked out the lures on the web, looks like they are deep divers. I particularly like the purple stumpjumper called Alvin. 8)
> Greg, I found an article on Windamere and goldens http://www.sportsfish.com.au/stories/windamere/default.asp#top.
> I've got 5 days at Dunn's so hopefully I can crack the code.


good article mate, hope it goes well for you, if not then you could always pop over to windamere for the day, great fishery there


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

I'm really starting to get restless to get up there and give it a crack. It will be great to be in new territory since Sydney has been pretty dead over the last few months. Start scratching the surface and another fishing world opens up with its own gear, techniques and devotees. I'm off to the tackle shop tomorrow to fuel a new addiction. I'll try to cover my options with some deep divers, LCB's, spinnerbaits and a lure retriever to get it all back. ;-)


----------



## Adam Bosley (Nov 23, 2006)

Spinnerbaits are great! I have been using a black with lime tail twin spin spinnerbait with good luck.
Also TN/60 Jackalls are also very good.
As for using them, just cast into the snags.


----------

